# Frog Morton's Cellar alternatives?



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

My first post here on puff. I have read through many posts, a ton of good info and friendly people. 

I started out mostly interested in cigars, but have since moved to pipes which I actually have really taken a liking to. With that said, I have tried a handful of tobacco's from local shops, and a couple from pipeworks and wilke. By far, my favorite has been FM Cellar. From start to finish, my absolute favorite. The smell, taste, smoothness...you get the point, I like it. So with this one standing out far from the others, what would you recommend I try next? As I mentioned, I am fairly new to this and hoping to find some other blends that I enjoy as much as this one. Any input would be appreciated. 

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Nobody? Others that like FM cellar, what are some of your other favorites??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never had it, but if it's like the other FMs, I'd say try some Caravan.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

If you like FM Cellar, I would say than you like English Blends. Try to other FM blends, Dunhil Nightcap, EMP, Dunhil 965.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

If you like English blends try Dunhill London Mixture. It is my favorite English.


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I seem to remember reading good things about Dunhill nightcap, so I am leaning that way for my next one. Its interesting because had I not tried FM cellar, I probably would have said meh the pipe is ok...but the FM is in a league of its own (in my mind). Has anyone else found a blend that really stands out to them or had a similar experience?


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I seem to remember reading good things about Dunhill nightcap, so I am leaning that way for my next one and perhaps one of the other suggestions. Its interesting because had I not tried FM cellar, I probably would have said meh the pipe is ok...but the FM is in a league of its own (in my mind). Has anyone else found a blend that really stands out to them or had a similar experience?

Oops, double posted accidentally, mods please delete post 6.


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Although I have yet to try FM Cellar , from what I read about it , it is unique. Not sure there is a alternative in terms of presentation. I have some 1997 Pembroke for Esoterica that is tasty.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose that I would have to answer your question with another one. Are you looking for suggestions that are similar to Cellar, or are you looking for suggestions now that you are enjoying Cellar? ipe:

Cellar is good stuff, but for my money Pembroke is "it." We all have different palates of course, but I love the stuff. It has a similar profile if you are connecting well with the "Latakia and alcohol" paradigm. I'm with you there as I tend to really enjoy this type of blend. A close second would be GL Pease Sextant, which I also really enjoy.

If lighter to medium "English" blends are too your liking, there are a lot of good ones out there. Consider bulk blends like Peter Stokkebye English Luxury. Cheap, but surprisingly good. If you want to try something closer to the blender I would recommend Sterling Tobacco, particularly Chairman of the Board.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone needs to send this gentleman a sample of Penzance. I would, but I'm down to about a flake and a half.

Welcome to puff, Jason! p


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Someone needs to send this gentleman a sample of Penzance. I would, but I'm down to about a flake and a half.
> 
> Welcome to puff, Jason! p


I recently came into a large batch of Penzance and would be happy to send out a few samples. Jason get your post count up so you can PM me or add your address to your profile. I even have some leftover airmail stamps.


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, thank you that is very kind. I live in Canada so it may be slightly more expensive but I would pay for postge. Would that be ok? I put my address on my profile.
Thank you, very kind offer.


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Mike, did you see my post? Canada be ok, or too much of a pain?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You still don't have enough posts to work the pm system; you need to talk more!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Its on the way. Not sure how long mail to Canada takes.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Frog Morton series are light English. To me the best light Englishes are GLP Chelsea Morning and SG Squadron Leader. They do not have a liquor component as FM Cellar does.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

mississippi river is an alternative, also there is another bulk from a midwestern tobacco shop that i can't remember...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Searching for flue-cured Virginia and Latakia at tobaccoreviews, I came up with:

19 Records matching your search criteria
# Blend Brand Reviews Recommendation
1 10 Downing St. Lane Limited 11 somewhat recommended
2 310: Modern English Consolidated 0 
3 501: Light English Consolidated 2 somewhat recommended
4 813: Professor Cornell & Diehl 7 recommended
5 A-100 Lane Limited 6 somewhat recommended
6 Exotique Mixture Smoker's Haven 24 recommended
*7 Frog Morton's Cellar McClelland 56 highly recommended*
8 Hampton Bay Barclay-Rex 3 somewhat recommended
9 Merde de Cheval F & K 8 recommended
10 No. 1 El Rincon de la Pipa 7 highly recommended
11 No. 221B Baker Street Mac Baren 1 recommended
12 Perfection Samuel Gawith 97 recommended
13 Select Mixture Smoker's Haven 7 highly recommended
14 Skiff Mixture Samuel Gawith 126 recommended
15 Sonata Brebbia 0 
16 Supreme Edward's 4 recommended
17 Viceroy Compton's of Galashiels 0 
18 Victorian Stroll pipesandcigars.com 13 recommended
19 White Spot Dunhill 8 recommended

Of these, the No. 221B Baker Street and Skiff Mixture are the only two I've tried other than FMC, and 221B would the closer of those two, if I remember it correctly.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Two blends from Smokers' Haven immediately come to mind. 20th Anniversary is a light/medium English with a light whiskey topping and Cognac Mixture is an English with a light Cognac topping (ala Pembroke)


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Mike, greatly appreciated! I will let you know once it gets here. 

Thank you for all of the other replies. I ordered a couple of small tins yesterday....Dunhill nightcap & London. It looks like my next order wont be very difficult. 
I can honestly say if I hadn't found FM cellar I may have given up. I tried a couple others I had in the stash, and they do nothing for me at all.


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Mike!

Wow I was expecting just a little penzance, and there were 4 packages in my mail box! Penzance, Dark strong flake, Stone haven, and full virginia flake! I have yet to try flake so this is new to me, I will do some reading before hand. What do I owe you Mike? Is there something North of the border that you arent able to get down there? Name your price 

Thanks again, cant wait to try these out!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Just pay it forward when you get the chance. I have no more room and a wife who thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha, my wife thinks the same of me. Well thanks again, that was very kind. If you ever think of something you want from the great white North just let me know. 

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been off puff for a couple of weeks - not like me to be too busy (with either work or family), but I guess I'm not immune; the backlog of puff emails is incredibly long. Still, I had to pop on for this. I love threads like this. Simple guys, sharing knowledge and samples - makes me think the world is indeed spinning in greased grooves.

Thanks especially to Mike for the great showing, both for puff and for the Republic of Tejas!


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

Agreed. And being new around here, wow, speaks volumes! I can tell you next time I have something in my stash that someone else would like to try, I sure wont hesitate to pay it forward. 

Once I have a chance to try these out I will report back with my thoughts, including the dunhill I ordered. 
Cheers,
Jason


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

My first impressions...let me know if you agree or disagree...

Stonehaven. This one tastes fairly strong to me. I didnt not like it, but just a heavier smoke than what I am used to. Was cool and smooth nonetheless. I'm not sure I would buy a huge amount of this...but maybe something I come back to.
Dark Strong flake: First impression is that I like this one better than stonehaven (remember, just first one or two bowls). I like the smell and could definitely warm up to this one. 
Penzance. From the first puff...mmmmm fantastic. It does taste similar to Cellar, but different, alsmost slightly richer at the same time. This one definitely stands out to me. I was concerned I might have my expectations set too high seeing how it seems to be a popular one...but form the first couple of puffs I really enjoy the flavor. I have signed up to a couple of the "alert me when in stock" online shops that sell it. 

Thanks again Mike, awesome getting to try these new (to me) samples. Penzance will be a staple for sure.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like we have a latakia lover on our hands!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jasond said:


> My first impressions...let me know if you agree or disagree...
> ...
> Thanks again Mike, awesome getting to try these new (to me) samples. Penzance will be a staple for sure.


Sonehaven: disagree.
Penzance: agree.
Dark Strong Flake: Hmm...now that looks interesting! Might have to give that a go come order time! :tu Thanks for the review (and for sending him the sample TO review, Mike! :smile

Although looking at the reviews on tobaccoreviews, I'm not so sure. It seems as if it might not have quite enough Vitamin N for me. :ask:


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Looks like we have a latakia lover on our hands!


Is that what it is that I am tasting & liking in these two blends, latakia? Whatever it is I like it and will continue down this road for the time being.

Freestoke: You dont find Stonehaven strong? Am I missing something here. Good excuse to give it another go this weekend :clap2:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jasond said:


> Freestoke: You dont find Stonehaven strong? Am I missing something here. Good excuse to give it another go this weekend :clap2:


As for strength, I'd call it medium, maybe medium strong, but that wasn't really my disagreement. :smile: I'd like LOTS of it! :lol:


----------



## jasond (Mar 1, 2012)

On the hunt for more Penzance, wow not an easy thing to find. I tried with P&C with no luck. I am not sure I will purchase from them moving forward after that experience. Either way, there is lots out there to try, so here's to hunting. 

I received and tried Dunhill Nightcap for the first time. My first impression: this one is named appropriately. Fairly rich smoke, but enjoyable. I think I may have smoked this one too quickly and deserves to be enjoyed more slowly. Not an instant favorite, but I can see this one growing on me. What were others first impressions of D. nightcap?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

If you want a sweet and light english, try "Delta Mojo" by big star cigars. It's an nice and easy all day smoke


----------

